# Not able to do WUBI install of Ubuntu 10.04 - please help



## hotshot05 (May 8, 2010)

Downloaded the Desktop i386 iso from the Ubuntu site and did an MD5 check. The value matched the one given in the Ubuntu site.

I am able to run Live CD mode from pen drive.

Used Daemon Tools lite to load the image to a virtual drive and did a WUBI install in Windows 7.

When I restart and select Ubuntu, it says finalising install. Then the wallpaper is shown. After 20-30 sec, a dialog box comes which says *"Installer encountered an unrecoverable error. Will reboot now."*

I tried 3-4 times and got the same error.
Then I uninstalled it from Win 7 and installed it in Windows XP. The same thing happened again. I got the same error message.

Any idea what is the problem?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 11, 2010)

Your problem is strange.Try another iso file as there is a possibility that your iso file contains error. There is also a possibility of hardware compatibility or your virtual drive trouble but i am not sure of the last two options.watch for other members reply


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 11, 2010)

well, to make a good linux bootable use Unetbootin. You can get it from here. its simple and effective  see if that works !


----------



## Ecko (May 23, 2010)

Problems with WUBI dude

Download new version of WUBI then place the image u downloaded along with the wubi in a folder and then run WUBI (Do exactly as said and don't use common sense  )


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 23, 2010)

ya,the version of Wubi that came with 10.04 was faulty . They fixed it, its good  Another good news is that in 10.10, they are going to fix that Kernel freeze problem and its a good news for all those who are having old intel hardware specifically intel 945G and 965G models.


----------

